# Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..



## maik23 (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nicht mehr weiss, was ich noch alles in die Suche eintippen soll, frage ich einfach mal.

Bei einer Stationärrolle kurbel ich _vorwärts_ herum mit der _linken_ Hand um die Schnur einzuholen. Die Rolle ist _unten_ an der Angel. 

Wenn ich nun anstatt der Statinonärrolle eine Multirolle an meiner Angel (_unten_) nutzen möchte, brauche ich eine linkshändige Multirolle? Wie herum kurbel ich zum Schnureinholen?



Und noch eine Frage zur Rute. Die Ruten mit den Ringen oben, sind die nur so zu benutzen? Warum? Was sagt die lb Zahl einer Rute? (Wurfgewicht kann ich mir noch vorstellen.)

Danke soweit!!
Mfg Maik


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

Wieso willst du die Multi hängend kurbeln?


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

erstens kann man die ruten für multirollen oder besser mit multirollenberingung auch anders herum fischen also ringe nach unten!
zweitens wenn du dir eine multi kaufen willst warum denn damit nach unten hängend angeln???dann müsstes du egal ob links oder rechtshand ja immer rückwärts einkurbeln um schnur einzuziehen.
also eine linkshandmulti hat die kurbel auf der linkenseite wenn du sie nicht hängend fisch sondern so wie man es macht oben auf der angel das die ringe auch nach oben stehen.bei der rechtshand ist die kurbel dann nur auf der rechten seite.


----------



## maik23 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

weil meine angel mit den ringen usw für hängenden betrieb gemacht ist??

kapier das mit der ringen oben ja auch nicht so richtig.. warum das gut sein soll..?


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

dann hast du aber keine angel extra fürs multirollen fischen oder???du musst die ringe oben haben weil du umgedreht ja mit den ringen unten mit der multi immer rückwärtsdrehen müsstes um schnur einzuziehen!!!wäre genauso wenn du eine stationärrolle an deine rute schraubst und so drehst das die ringe oben sind dann musst du auch rückwärts kurbeln um schnur einzuziehen und genau umgekehrt ist es mit der multi!!!jetz verstanden???


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

Du kannst deine Rute auch umdrehen und die Ringe oben haben ... die Ringe sollen nur so angebracht sein, dass die Schnur vom Blank weggehalten wird ... deswegen haben Multirollen-Ruten mehr Ringe als eine "normale".

Die Ringe oben gewährleisten eine höhere und gleichmäßigere Belastung der Rute.


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

normale multirollen werden oben auf der rute genutzt diese kannst du nicht hängend benutzen, weil die bedienung der rolle dann nicht geht.
es gibt aber auch multis die hängend montiert werden nur würde ich davon abraten ich hab noch von niemandem, den ich kenne positives zu diesen gehört.
ruten für ne multi haben eine engere beringung als normale ruten du kannst sie auch für ne stationärrolle benutzen.
die lbs-zahl gibt bei meeresruten die empfohlene schnurklasse an und bei karpfenruten z.bsp. die testkurve.
testkurve ist das gewicht bei dem sich die spitze der waagerecht fixierten rute 90 grad nach unten biegt.

gruß antonio


----------



## maik23 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

Super, danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe :k

Ich denke mal, je höher das Wurfgewicht einer Rute ist desto stabiler ist sie(?) gegen brechen

Gibt es eigentlich auch Angaben, bei wieviel Kilo Zug eine Rute bricht (bei normaler Drillhaltung). Weiss nicht so genau, welche Rute am stabilsten ist.. (Am meisten zerrt wohl großer Fisch in  starker Strömung)?

Danke, Maik


----------



## perchcatcher (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

Also du LB zahl sagt dir mit welcher Schnur am besten zu fischen ist. Eine 4lb Rute biegt sich wenn man 4 Pfund drann hängt Voll durch, demnach ist sie für eine 4Lb geeignet. Die Amis ham oft diese einteilung ich persönlich find sie besser.
Das ideale Wurfgewicht dieser Rute rechnest du mit ner Formel aus die mir gerade nicht einfällt. Such mal inner suche LB in Gramm umrechnen.


----------



## Fishzilla (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



maik23 schrieb:


> (Am meisten zerrt wohl großer Fisch in  starker Strömung)?
> Danke, Maik



Leider nicht immer, sondern viel öfters der Angler, wenn er zum Beispiel versucht, ein Hänger zu lösen.
Gegen Rutenbruch hilft auch eine gut eingestellte Bremse.


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



maik23 schrieb:


> Super, danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe :k
> 
> Ich denke mal, je höher das Wurfgewicht einer Rute ist desto stabiler ist sie(?) gegen brechen
> 
> ...



das muß nicht unbedingt sein, das wg sagt lediglich welche ködergewichte für diese rute optimal sind,wobei die angaben der hersteller auch hier teilweise nicht stimmen.
den rutenbruch vermeidest du, indem du deine bremse entsprechend einstellst.
deswegen erübrigt sich auch die angabe bei wieviel zug eine rute bricht.                                                    
wenn eine rute bricht liegst immer am angler, ausgenommen materialfehler.

gruß antonio


----------



## maik23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



> den rutenbruch vermeidest du, indem du deine bremse entsprechend einstellst.
> deswegen erübrigt sich auch die angabe bei wieviel zug eine rute bricht.
> wenn eine rute bricht liegst immer am angler


Moin,

ok, dann frag ich mal anders. Ich sitze auf ner Buhnenspitze am Rhein, habe sehr stabile Schnur und Multirolle, aber eine schwache Rute. Glücklicherweise beisst ein großer Fisch. Er geht aber sofort in den Strom. Meine Bremse nutze ich, nur wenn ich zu wenig bremse, ist irgendwann die Schnur alle und das wars. Also mach ich die Bremse weiter zu, und wieder wars das, die Rute knackt. Begrenzender Faktor ist hier also die 'Tragkraft' der Rute(?) Bei Leitner habe ich Angaben zu Hebegewichten gefunden. Leider sonst nicht weiter. Ne Rute mit 700g Wurfgewicht sollte tragfähiger als eine mit 300g sein, das verstehe ich.

Leitner Rute ist aber auch so teuer.. suche was stabiles und bezahlbares.. Nun was heisst stabil, also vergleichbar in Zahlen irgendwie(?)

Danke und Grüße
Maik


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



maik23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ok, dann frag ich mal anders. Ich sitze auf ner Buhnenspitze am Rhein, habe sehr stabile Schnur und Multirolle, aber eine schwache Rute. Glücklicherweise beisst ein großer Fisch. Er geht aber sofort in den Strom. Meine Bremse nutze ich, nur wenn ich zu wenig bremse, ist irgendwann die Schnur alle und das wars. Also mach ich die Bremse weiter zu, und wieder wars das, die Rute knackt. Begrenzender Faktor ist hier also die 'Tragkraft' der Rute(?) Bei Leitner habe ich Angaben zu Hebegewichten gefunden. Leider sonst nicht weiter. Ne Rute mit 700g Wurfgewicht sollte tragfähiger als eine mit 300g sein, das verstehe ich.
> 
> ...



da hast du schon den ersten fehler gemacht rute rolle schnur sollten aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
dann mußt du mir erst mal den fisch zeigen, der mir die rolle leer macht( ein sehr großer wels als ausnahme laß ich gelten,aber auf wels geht man auch mit entsprechendem gerät.)
du erzählst hier was von wg 300-700 gramm probier mal diese gewichte zu werfen wünsche dir viel spaß dabei.
und glaube es oder auch nicht ein fisch zerbricht keine rute wenn dann der angler.

gruß antonio


----------



## maik23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



> den ersten fehler ... rute rolle schnur sollten aufeinander abgestimmt


das versuche ich doch grad, deswegen frag ich #c




> aber auf wels geht man auch mit entsprechendem gerät #t





> probier mal diese gewichte zu werfen


Die Montage soll mit nem kleinen Boot ausgebracht werden (Boje).  Wenn ich die Physik noch richtig erinnere, ist bei starkem Zug auf der Schnur eine kürzere Rute auch besser für mich(?) zwecks Hebelarm(?)




> ein fisch zerbricht keine rute wenn dann der angler


Wenn einer links und einer rechts zieht und es in der Mitte knackt, wer hats dann zerbrochen?  Aber ich würd auch sagen der Angler. Er hätte es verhindern können. Wie gesagt, im worst case des besten Falls (schönes großes Tier, rein in' Strom) soll die Rute nicht schlapp machen. Welche können das? (Bitte nicht mit Überbewaffnung anfangen..)

Schönen Gruß
Maik


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

eine vernünftige wallerrute mit multiberingung kaufen und gut die schafft das dann!!!


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



maik23 schrieb:


> das versuche ich doch grad, deswegen frag ich #c
> 
> 
> Die Montage soll mit nem kleinen Boot ausgebracht werden (Boje).  Wenn ich die Physik noch richtig erinnere, ist bei starkem Zug auf der Schnur eine kürzere Rute auch besser für mich(?) zwecks Hebelarm(?)
> ...



dann red doch endlich mal klartext was du vorhast.
erst willst du was über rechts linkshandmultis hängend usw und über ruten für ne multi wissen und dann landest du beim bojenmontagenausbringen.

sag auf was und wo du angeln willst und du wirst entsprechende antworten kriegen.

gruß antonio


----------



## maik23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

Hallo Antonio,

sorry, falls ich Dich nerven sollte. Wenn Du den thread nochmal rekapitulierst, wirst Du vielleicht feststellen, dass ich gestern noch nicht mal richtig wusste was ne Multirolle ist und heute schon soweit voran gekommen bin, dass ich ne Vorauswahl an Material hab. Und das alles durch das und mit dem Forum. Super nicht :vik: wahr!

Übrigens, wenn ich hier eine Frage stelle, musst Du nicht antworten.  Sachen wie  





> sag auf was und wo du angeln willst und du wirst entsprechende antworten kriegen


 und vor allem den schnöden Unterton dabei finde ich  ungezogen!

Gruß Mike


----------



## antonio (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

@ maik
wenn du nen schnöden unterton rausliest ist das dein problem.

und daß du bis gestern nicht mal wußtest was ne multirolle ist, ist auch kein problem jeder hat mal irgendwo angefangen.(ich auch)
ne vorauswahl an material kann ich im ganzen thread nicht entdecken und vor allem material wofür müßtest du schon mal sagen.
sag doch ganz einfach was du vorhast und was dir dabei unklar ist und dir kann viel schneller geholfen werden.

gruß antonio


----------



## taupo_tiger (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*



maik23 schrieb:


> Hallo Antonio,
> 
> sorry, falls ich Dich nerven sollte. Wenn Du den thread nochmal rekapitulierst, wirst Du vielleicht feststellen, dass ich gestern noch nicht mal richtig wusste was ne Multirolle ist und heute schon soweit voran gekommen bin, dass ich ne Vorauswahl an Material hab. Und das alles durch das und mit dem Forum. Super nicht :vik: wahr!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo!

Korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.
Dein Angelplatz ist aus Beton, liegt 10 m über der Wasseroberfläche und du suchst eine Rute, mit der du 4 kg Karpfen ohne Rutenbruch rausheben kannst, du möchtest das aber nicht zugeben.

Rausheben ist nicht notwendig, man bastelt sich aus einem Seil und einer Köderfischreuse einen Seilkescher - dann braucht man auch nicht mit einem Besenstiel als Rute angeln und bekommet die Fische trotzdem raus.

Falls ich falsch geraten habe, bitte um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

@Taupo Tiger,Du hast falsch geraten,er hat es im Fließwasser Forum aufgelöst,dass Geheimnis!Er will an der Elbe auf Waller,dort wird nach geeigneter Rute gefragt.

Taxidermist


----------



## maik23 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Unklarheiten Multirolle links- rechtshand..*

namd ihr Rätselfreunde #h

ja, bei meiner Frage zur Klassifizierung der Ruten nach Tragfähigeit und eben nicht nach Wurfgewicht fing da einer ja leider an rumzuzicken.. da musste ich das Junganglerforum mal verlassen 

wie dem auch sei, 

und petri !

@taupo: guter tip, auch für ne spundwand bei niedrigwasser!


----------

